# throttle postion sensor



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well as y'all know I've been having motor issues. I ended sending it to glen at after midnight racing (excellent Guy by the way) and let them rebuild it. Long story short needs a complete rebuild other than cases and cylinders. Anyways, we were talking and he was explaining everything and he asked me how many miles I had on it before I sent it. I said around 650. He said the pistions looked like they were out of a bike with only 100 miles on it. I told him I was running a full Muzzy with no programmer (which is dumb) and he said that explains why it was running lean. Now, it brings me to my next question. My bike would foul out the rear cylinder plug after about 3 hours of riding. I would pull both out and they would be black as heck and every now and then it would blow black smoke out. If its running lean, how is it puffing out black smoke and burnt soot on plugs? I came across a thread here while back were I think a Guy was having similiar symptoms and it turned out to be his Throttle postion sensor. I seen on bike bandit were you can buy just the sensor but threw dealership, you have to buy a whole new throttle body cause its specifically tuned? What's up with that


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

if plugs are black then its not lean (i ran a dyno for 4 yrs) it does sound like the tps is your problem. they sell it that way because you have to set it up with ohm readings. i can tell you how to set it up without ohm readings though


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

How?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

ok, put the new tps on set it the middle setting start the bike, mess with the tps to get it running move it one way or the other,get it to idle right first then romp on it, if it stumbles move one way or another until you can romp on it and not stumble, its very very touchy so be patient with it. also get it up to operating temp to get it fine adjusted. i wish you alittle closer and i would do it for ya for free, i work at a shop in texarkana. if you need any help email me because i always have my phone on me. [email protected]


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats the best thing you could of done for it. AMR is the only way to go with Kawie or Can-Am motors.

On thing I have learned since I started tuning is that the on EFI's you can't go by the plug as much as on carbed models. I have tuned a few bikes that the customers thought was rich cause there plug was black. Then once I hook it up on the wideband it was lean. I just tuned one this past Tuesday for a guy. It was a 2010 Brute 750. I don't get a lot of Brutes in to tune. Seems like all Can-Am's, Suzuki & Yamaha's...lol. Anyway, he just wanted a basic tune. He actually had a full Muzzy. Every Brute I've done has had Muzzy's so far. The snorkels will make them a little richer than normal just like on the Carb models. His did some of the same things as yours...His plugs were slightly black...but only due to his Idle was very rich. From 60% to WOT it was very lean. He is just a basic trail rider and plays in the mud when he can so don't ride at WOT a whole lot. 

Are you doing a standard bore 750 build? If so, you won't be dissapointed with AMR"s kits. They will flat out make your Brute leave the earth...lol.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just went back complete stock, more was tore up than I thought so couldn't afford it lol, but I'm very happy with his service so far, he's answerd any questions I have and been fairly quick with the whole process and glen is a super nice Guy. Is there any way of checking the tps to see if its bad?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Not really sure. I would ask Glenn. He is the Kawie man! He stays very busy, but is a true engine builder. Hopefully one day soon I will get my KQ 750 up there to him. We've talked about, just haven't done it yet. 

The TP sensor on the KQ's can be adjusted. I will see if I can find out for you on the Brutes. Surely it would be though.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Not really sure. I would ask Glenn. He is the Kawie man! He stays very busy, but is a true engine builder. Hopefully one day soon I will get my KQ 750 up there to him. We've talked about, just haven't done it yet.
> 
> The TP sensor on the KQ's can be adjusted. I will see if I can find out for you on the Brutes. Surely it would be though.


Yes they can be adjusted, there is not a lot of it though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> Now, it brings me to my next question. My bike would foul out the rear cylinder plug after about 3 hours of riding. I would pull both out and they would be black as heck and every now and then it would blow black smoke out. If its running lean, how is it puffing out black smoke and burnt soot on plugs? I came across a thread here while back were I think a Guy was having similiar symptoms and it turned out to be his Throttle postion sensor. I seen on bike bandit were you can buy just the sensor but threw dealership, you have to buy a whole new throttle body cause its specifically tuned? What's up with that


I believe that was my thread lol. Like you said, ride it for a few hours and it'd completely foul one or both of the plugs and would no longer start, or if it did it just would run like poopoo. You can replace only the tps, you dont have to buy the whole assembly. Kawi down here gets about $130 for them, I have access to a dealer account though if you want me to see if I can get ya a better price and send it to you. Not much to changing it out, just requires the use of a tamper-resistant T25 torx bit to get the two screws out of it (got mine in a set at Lowe's). Like stated above, best to set it so its basically centered in the slot or in "zero position". Start the bike and get it up to normal temperature, and then fine tune it from there, its very easy but just a tight space to work in. You can PM me as well if you need help, I'll even give you my cell # and give you a walk through on the phone if you need it.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I'm still waiting on my motor to get back, also I forgot to mention, the last time I rode it, it lost power around 40mgh, but idle and take off was normal, I change plugs on the spot but it didn't fix it, it would hit 35mph then I could feel it get real hot then light came on. Is that from tps to?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

yes because the tps also controls timing curve


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Tried getting the tps off today and I guess I bought the wrong torx bits cause they wont go on


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you will need the ones with the hole in the end


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a little worried, got my motor back from Amr, had a complete rebuild done, but it smokes when u give it gas, I'm almost positive its black smoke. I know my tps is bad and I got one to replace it but bought the wrong tool. I'm hoping that this will fix it


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just checked this morning and its white smoke, it shouldn't be smoking should it? It only does it when u give it gas. Its a very faint smoke but its there


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

White smoke can mean coolant burning. As for the TPS you can check it and reset it pretty easily with a DVOM and the service manual which you can down load on this site. I've always prefered to set TPS's according to the service manuals to get them like the manufacturer wanted them. The TPS on these systems do control a lot including fuel and timing, so they are a pretty critical item in the injection system.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't understand how it could be smoking though, I downloaded the manual awhile back, ill check it out later


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> I don't understand how it could be smoking though, I downloaded the manual awhile back, ill check it out later


It could be the rings have just not seated yet, which is not a problem at all. If the builder used a different type of ring (better than stock) then they might take a little longer to seat. Keep an eye on your coolant overflow to make sure it's not dropping any, but you should be ok.

The manual does go in depth on checking the TPS and how to set it according to factory spec's. As you stated above I believe you do have mods to the exhaust I believe? So getting to the factory pre-set would be a good place to start.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

i went back to stock exhaust, cause I didn't have a fuel programmer and moved up to a 3 inch intake. I appreciate the help man. I just dropped $1800 in new motor so just a little worried lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

The guy that built your motor has a good reputation so I wouldn't worry too much about the re-build. As I said just keep an eye on your fluids and I'm guessing the smoking will end soon enough. Good on the exhaust back to stock, it will make adjusting things a little easier. And no problem with help, I've not seen a single person on here that won't help all that they can, thats what makes this site the BEST!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Got the new tps in it idles great and runs great but at wot it puffs a little black smoke. Is that normal or ok or should I keep tuning?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

If it's running good then I would run it some to see if the smoke leaves.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well took of for a ride and the rear header pipe is glowing red and now it doesn't want to idle


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Did you set the TPS according to the service manual, or just wing it LOL


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked in the manual and all it said was caution do not remove or tamper with tps


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> I looked in the manual and all it said was caution do not remove or tamper with tps


The shop service manual actualy said that? Wow..I wonder how the shop is supposed to deal with it or even test it.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I downloaded the Manuel looked threw the index and it says throttle position sensor removal and installation so I flipped to the page and that's what it says then goes on to explain how to test voltage but that's it


----------

